# CV Joint Help needed / 91 Max SE



## patrick leber (Jun 16, 2004)

The boot is shot on my 91 Maxima SE on the right side , outer joint. I have it partially diassembled and I cant see how to disassemble the cv joint. How do I get the outter portion of the cv joint (the part that bolts into the wheel bearing housing) off of the axle shaft/cv joint. I know there is a circlip or something in there holding it all on to the axle but I dont know how to get to it. Do I need to use a puller? 

I still have the other end in the tranny. When I ran into this problem, I was going to pull the whole shaft out. I removed the 3-12mm bolts that hold the shaft into the carrier near the motor mount, but it would not separate. I diddnt want to mangle it with a chisel. Am I missing something?

Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not the right place to post this.....Try posting it in here its the j30 chassis forum http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=90.... You will get some awnsers.


----------

